# any username suggestions? ➸ prize: 75tbt ➸



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

hello! raincrossing is here again. And it's so annoying when he can't decide for himself, right? Okay, I'm so sorry! I'll compensate by paying TBT. I really want a username for my Minecraft (getting in a month! squee (ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧), a new TBT username and social media when I turn thirteen. I'm not creative, sorry. 

I like:
- nature
- the ocean
- deer
- pokemon: cresselia, lilligant, lumineon, sawsbuck
- the word snooty
- cute and beautiful words (eg: petrichor, reverie, ethereal)
- clouds
- one word usernames 

Favourite usernames:
Luminio - Royce
Luminium - SuperStar123
Fawnflower - pumpkins
Chantilly - Sizzi
Luminario - King Dad
snootybooty - Teavii
LuminousWave - Cupcake4450
silhouette - FaultyFable
puddlebug - FaultyFable
D a w n - BlueCheeseMonkey
deerlight - NjNymphia

i also prefer one word usernames, which means no puns and conjunctions. thank you so much! (●?ω｀●)
no 'lumin' in names as well please


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 21, 2015)

Deer Glade


----------



## sej (Nov 21, 2015)

Oceanic Deer


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 21, 2015)

Petrichor deer
Cloudeer


----------



## sej (Nov 21, 2015)

CandyDeer


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

wow thank you so much everybody! if anyone was wandering, this contest will end once I reach 200tbt and my favourite Pokemon are: chandelure, serperior, lumineon and petilil.


----------



## Royce (Nov 21, 2015)

Luminio


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 21, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> wow thank you so much everybody! if anyone was wandering, this contest will end once I reach 75tbt and my favourite Pokemon are: chandelure, serperior, lumineon and petilil.



I <3 you already, though i like Sinvy better. (Was that obvious?)
Superior Deer
Serperior Deer (Get the pun?? It's the superior pokemon??)
Lil Deer
Lil Dear
Raindeer (XD)


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

Royce said:


> Luminio



thats a very good username (◕ω◕✿)


----------



## Royce (Nov 21, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> thats a very good username (◕ω◕✿)


<3 i like one word usernames


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 21, 2015)

Lumisee
Lumicloud


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

Royce said:


> <3 i like one word usernames



yes, I love one word usernames (◜◡◝)


----------



## alesha (Nov 21, 2015)

SnootyDeer
PetililDeer
SnootyPetilil
ChocolateCake! (Came from nowhere) 
CloudyDeer
PetililClouds
DeerOcean
SnootyOcean
PetililOcean

- - - Post Merge - - -

OneWordUsernames


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 21, 2015)

reverose (a play on reverie and rose? idk omg)
chrysanthemix
luminium
poinsettea
orchideer
liastris
starbright
flowerescence (I really like the word 'fluorescence' heh)

I'll think of more flower/nature words x)


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> reverose (a play on reverie and rose? idk omg)
> chrysanthemix
> luminium
> poinsettea
> ...



phenomenal names (o?ω｀o)


----------



## glow (Nov 21, 2015)

Stratus (type of cloud)


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)




----------



## cIementine (Nov 21, 2015)

f e r n e, tinysapling, borealis, fawnflower


----------



## Nightmares (Nov 21, 2015)

Cloudeer xD


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

pumpkins said:


> f e r n e, tinysapling, borealis, fawnflower


fawnflower is a nice username, but is there a word to replace flower?


----------



## ZetaFunction (Nov 21, 2015)

Oceanura
Snootili
Deerdelure
Luminature


----------



## emolga (Nov 21, 2015)

deerling (lmao rip me)

cumulus
nimbus


----------



## zoopal (Nov 21, 2015)

snootyserperior, cirrudae [cirrus clouds+cervidae scientific name for deer], snootycervidae, serpidae, lassarni [las sarny means forest deer in polish] ^.^


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 21, 2015)

PetiteLeaf


----------



## GalacticGhost (Nov 21, 2015)

Fawnature
Fawnpetal/Fawnpetil (Because Petilil)
Cloudelure
Seaperior (yaaaay, another Pokemon pun)


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 21, 2015)

Sap88 said:


> Lumisee
> Lumicloud



i love lumicloud!


----------



## skarmoury (Nov 21, 2015)

fawndelure (fawn + chandelure?? omg)
fawndest
infawntuated
(I'm just making puns at this point)
petallily? petallil?

- - - Post Merge - - -

fawndeau/fawndue!


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Nov 21, 2015)

Petililia


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Nov 21, 2015)

Reverie (Daydream)


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 21, 2015)

Lumilil
Chancloud
Petrireon


----------



## ACNLover10 (Nov 21, 2015)

Oceanature


----------



## sizzi (Nov 21, 2015)

List of random Nature Usernames...

Breezee

Laken

Forsythia (type of tree)

StellaLuna

Viridis

Chantilly

Aspen

Ferelith

Zenovia

Aquitaine

Auxerre

Bleu Belle

Seabrooke

Tearose

Meadowsong

OceanEcho

SeaSong

Seaspray

Dawnstar

Spottedfawn

Fawnfluer or Fawnflora

RainDeer (goes with the holidays!)


----------



## King Dorado (Nov 22, 2015)

Petilito 
Luminario
Chandelario
Serpendous

SeaBuck
SeaFawn

Stratocumulus
Stratus
Snootistratus
?tage

DeerCraft or Deercrafty or Deercrafter or Deercrafting
Fawncraft or Fawncrafty or Fawncrafter or Fawncrafting
Enderdeer or Enderfawn
Deermob or Deermobz
DiamondDeer or DiamondFawn

Rainbuck or Rainfawn

Raincraft or Raincrafty or Raincrafter or Raincrafting

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh- also--Luminaria, which is a word for the paper bags with lanterns or candles inside that people put out sometimes at Christmas or other celebrations:


----------



## mugii (Nov 22, 2015)

doemin
raineer OR rainier
snootybooty (lmao)


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 22, 2015)

Bump!


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 22, 2015)

skarmoury said:


> fawndelure (fawn + chandelure?? omg)
> fawndest
> infawntuated
> (I'm just making puns at this point)
> ...



i love Fawndest! (●?ω｀●)

- - - Post Merge - - -



sizzi said:


> List of random Nature Usernames...
> 
> Breezee
> 
> ...


wow thank you so much! I love Chantilly (●?ω｀●)

- - - Post Merge - - -



King Dad said:


> Petilito
> Luminario
> Chandelario
> Serpendous
> ...



thank you so much!  I love luminario

- - - Post Merge - - -



teavii said:


> doemin
> raineer OR rainier
> snootybooty (lmao)



snootybooty ♥︎

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sap88 said:


> Bump!



thank you so much! (●?ω｀●)


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## Sap88 (Nov 23, 2015)

Lumilure
Seadeer
Lumirain
Snootylil
SnootyPetrichor
Petitdeerling
IDK LOL


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 23, 2015)

bump


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

bump, no puns please


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 24, 2015)

★彡


----------



## Cadbberry (Nov 24, 2015)

Rosewave


----------



## Que (Nov 24, 2015)

Chevreuil - It means Roe deer


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

(ﾉ◕ヮ◕)ﾉ*:･ﾟ✧


----------



## Kaioin (Nov 25, 2015)

Illuminature

I haven't played Minecraft for years now, but that used to be my username before I changed it to this one because I use it everywhere.


----------



## t e a (Nov 25, 2015)

How about cloudshow or cloudcutie? Y'know, because you like clouds! (◕‿◕✿)


----------



## sizzi (Nov 25, 2015)

Just thought of this.... You should test each username now on social media and see if any are already taken (unless your okay with adding a number)

EDIT: Just tried all your favorites on Instagram and none worked, so if you plan to use Instagram you'd have to add something (number, etc) to them


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 25, 2015)

sizzi said:


> Just thought of this.... You should test each username now on social media and see if any are already taken (unless your okay with adding a number)
> 
> EDIT: Just tried all your favorites on Instagram and none worked, so if you plan to use Instagram you'd have to add something (number, etc) to them



thank you so much for doing that! I'm fine with adding numbers too ^^


----------



## Cupcakes4450 (Nov 25, 2015)

LuminousWave

- - - Post Merge - - -

If you need numbers= LuminousWave13

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or do what ever 2 numbers tyat mean something to U


----------



## SableShy (Nov 25, 2015)

deerlybeloved
pluviophile (someone who loves the rain)
pluvial (related to or characterized by rainfall)
puddlebug
silhouette
finfawn

sorry if any of these were already suggested!


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 26, 2015)

FaultyFable said:


> deerlybeloved
> pluviophile (someone who loves the rain)
> pluvial (related to or characterized by rainfall)
> puddlebug
> ...



puddlebug and silhouette are amazing names, thank you so much! ♥︎

- - - Post Merge - - -



Cupcakes4450 said:


> LuminousWave
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



thats wonderful! it will be the last luminous name I'm accepting ^ - ^


----------



## strawberrywine (Nov 26, 2015)

Cat-bug
.N a t u r e.
Blue.Leaf
Mellifluous 
Lost.Ocean
-Frost-
.E c o.
S e r e n d i p i t y
.S e r e n i t y.
SOLITUDE
~A u r o r a~
Nimbus
.Autumn.
Luna
D a w n
Crystal.Gem


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 26, 2015)

goodnatured (or goodnatures) 
monolith
natureous
oceansprayed
cloudyskieshightides(if you were to make a tumblr you could use this - but it also works for other social media)
reviered
unchart
snoots
endeering (i know this is a pun on the word endearing, but i just had to include it since you like deers)
snout
oceanic
oceanion
scenical (like scenery but ical added)
clouded
pacifics (to do with the pacific ocean)
atlantics (atlantic ocean)
paletides
atlantic
Kuroshio (A warm current in the Pacific Ocean that flows northeast past Japan and toward Alaska. Also called Japanese Current, Japan Current.)
neptuned (a planet often associated with water)
seabedded
serpents
jellyfishing 
replenishes
thats the best i could come up with! sorry for the pun, most of these are to do with water im so sorry


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 27, 2015)

BlueCheeseMonkey said:


> Cat-bug
> .N a t u r e.
> Blue.Leaf
> Mellifluous
> ...


thank you so much! it can clearly see your effort that you devoted to me (●?ω｀●). I really like 'D a w n' ♥︎

- - - Post Merge - - -



SailorCrossing said:


> goodnatured (or goodnatures)
> monolith
> natureous
> oceansprayed
> ...



aww, thank you so much too you too, I can clearly see the effort again ♥︎. I'm so sorry, but I don't really like punny names. Antlantic is my favourite and I'm going to change it to antlantic


----------



## Acruoxil (Nov 27, 2015)

SerenityGrace


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 27, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> thank you so much! it can clearly see your effort that you devoted to me (●?ω｀●). I really like 'D a w n' ♥︎
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



Ah, thats okay then! puns arent for everyone ^-^  and thank you, I thought it would be a good idea to provide you with a list of names because of your sweet comment on one of my threads. Feel free to use it! ^-^


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Nov 27, 2015)

Willow
Pearl
Coral
Iris


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 28, 2015)

QueenDearling

RainChu

RainingCake


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 28, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> QueenDearling
> 
> RainChu
> 
> RainingCake



those are great names! But I am a boy and I don't want Rain in my new username


----------



## Kenziegirl1229 (Nov 28, 2015)

Evanescent - lasting for a short time, vanishing quickly
Efflorescence - flowering, blooming
Dalliance- a brief love affair
Epiphany-  a sudden realization
Petrichor- the smell of the Earth after it rains
Scintilla- a spark or a very small thing
Serendipity- finding something nice while looking for something else
Talisman- good-luck charm

These are my favorite words and their meanings, sorry if they were already suggested!


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 28, 2015)

RainCrossing said:


> those are great names! But I am a boy and I don't want Rain in my new username



Sorry! 

KingDeerling

Cakesplosion

AquaPie

AquaDeer


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 28, 2015)

Kenziegirl1229 said:


> Evanescent - lasting for a short time, vanishing quickly
> Efflorescence - flowering, blooming
> Dalliance- a brief love affair
> Epiphany-  a sudden realization
> ...


great vocabulary(●?ω｀●)

- - - Post Merge - - -



NijiNymphia said:


> Sorry!
> 
> KingDeerling
> 
> ...


aww, thank you so much!


----------



## raeyoung (Nov 28, 2015)

Ur welcome! Oh and:

Aquasage
Deerlight
Pacifical
Pacific
Deerlantic
Deernote
Deernight
SkyDeer

- - - Post Merge - - -

CloudCrossing

Deerwings


----------



## RainCrossing (Nov 29, 2015)

NijiNymphia said:


> Ur welcome! Oh and:
> 
> Aquasage
> Deerlight
> ...



aww, your so sweet. I love deerlight!

- - - Post Merge - - -

i won't be accepting anymore conjunctions


----------



## Hank (Nov 29, 2015)

Reindeer, maybe 'rudolf' for the festive season!


----------



## Cloudee (Nov 29, 2015)

CloudyRain


----------



## sizzi (Nov 29, 2015)

Glacialake

Artiodactyla (Order of Animal deer are in)

Af?ith

Ar?te

Shivelight

Xanthophyll

Eclipsed

Windhover

Tideer 

Sorry if these are not to your liking or already suggested.... They all have something to do with nature! I'll edit this post if I think of any new ones...


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Nov 29, 2015)

oceanbreeze


----------



## SableShy (Nov 29, 2015)

Faultyfable here, just letting you know I changed my username so you can switch it in your first post.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 1, 2015)

Lunaria?
Moonaire?
I know they're not quite in your criteria, but I saw you liked Cresselia c:


----------



## Elle Of Jacobia (Dec 1, 2015)

Sawsbeak?

Lilliclove?

EtherealNostalgia?


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 1, 2015)

Elle Of Jacobia said:


> Sawsbeak?
> 
> Lilliclove?
> 
> EtherealNostalgia?



thank you so much! I think I have had enough conjunction usernames, I'm so sorry.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hank said:


> Reindeer, maybe 'rudolf' for the festive season!



ehh, Christmas...

- - - Post Merge - - -



SableShy said:


> Faultyfable here, just letting you know I changed my username so you can switch it in your first post.



i noticed (●?ω｀●)


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Dec 1, 2015)

Thinking of "ocean" words here...

Reservoir
Abalone
Plankton
Nautilus



"Deer" words...

Fawn
Deering
Plenicorn


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 4, 2015)

Belle of Pripyat said:


> Thinking of "ocean" words here...
> 
> Reservoir
> Abalone
> ...



I love fawn related words!


----------



## momiji345 (Dec 4, 2015)

Smoothsnooty


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 4, 2015)

bump


----------



## RainCrossing (Dec 13, 2015)

I completely forgot about this thread but what I would like to address is thank you all so much for your effort. It meant so much to me and I never expected this many people to contribute. I would give away 70tbt to all of you but unfortunately, I'm saving up for a super expensive collectible.

The winner is:

*Pumpkins* with "fawnflower"
And the runner up is *FaultyFable* with "puddlebug"

Congratulations to you all


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 13, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## cIementine (Dec 13, 2015)

awesome. enjoy your new username.


----------



## ACNLover10 (Dec 13, 2015)

Congrats guys!


----------

